# Recommend a looper for stage use



## wildchild (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi

I want to ask for a recommendation for the use of a looper for live use.
I want to use it for layering.
Any recommendations is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## budda (Oct 13, 2016)

usual suspects: boss RC series, TC ditto.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 21, 2016)

Digitech Jamman


----------



## Faldoe (Nov 27, 2016)

Are you going to be playing with a band and using the looper with the live band? If so, I'd say the Akai Headrush E2 or the Line 6 DL-4 are the best loopers for live use - if playing with a band and drummer.

If you're using playing without rhythm and want something for looping/being a one-man-band, then there are all kinds of options. It depends on what you want in terms of features.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 27, 2016)

Boss RC series.


----------



## Gmork (Feb 19, 2017)

Digitech jamman stereo 100% its incredibly useful!


----------

